# NH White Mountain National Forest needs your help cataloging storm damage, Oct. 2017



## billski (Nov 3, 2017)

Dear Partner, Volunteer, or Trail Enthusiast:

You’re receiving this email because you are a trail partner, volunteer, or trail enthusiast on the White Mountain National Forest, and the Forest needs your help!

Have you been on or intend to be on any White Mountain trails this weekend? If so, we need your help assessing any damage that occurred as a result of the recent storm event. This information will be vital to our ability to secure funds for repairs. Forest crews are hard at work assessing road and trail conditions across the Forest. Unfortunately, we simply do not have enough of our workforce on to complete the rapid assessments ourselves. That’s where you come in.

We are grateful at just how many of you have expressed an interest in helping survey the damage. The attached forms are the best way for us to receive information from you. There are two options:

Paper:
For you old school pen and paper types. Be sure to send these forms and pictures to your respective trail manager or forest contact. [ I will post it later, b.t.]
Digital:
Requires a smart phone. Attached with instructions. This is the preferred way as it updates to a web map automatically. No need to send these assessments to the trail managers. See the current digital assessments https://usfs.maps.arcgis.com/apps/View/index.html…
We are thankful for your help. We couldn’t do this without you. As always, remember to play it safe: no trail assessment is worth getting hurt over. Water is likely to be high and travel may be slow and difficult.

-------------------------------------------------
ArcGIS Survey123 App Instructions:
This digital form requires a smart phone.
This app or web browser form is a duplicate of the paper form. You can download the app from the google play or iTunes app store for free. You can also use it in your internet browser without downloading the app(link below).

Some benefits include:
• No dealing with GPS units besides your phone
• No waiting for partners or volunteers to mail/email their survey sheets to the Forest and no risk of losing sheets
• Real time results back at the office
• You don’t need the app, it can be used in a browser. If you do want the app, it is FREE
• Can be deployed quickly

Tips:
• If you’re using the browser from, you’ll need to open it somewhere before you lose cell signal or it won’t work
• You can use the app version with or without signal
• Bring a paper form or two in case your digital form does not work in the field
• Fill out the form as completely as possible and includes pictures!
----
If you don’t have a QR code reader you can use a browser: https://survey123.arcgis.com/…/5d56ea44bc8b4b7eb6cbd7abe37c…

For technical help:
Andy Welsh
andrewwelsh@fs.fed.us
603 536 6245

Get the App:
The QR code is attached

Admins, Is there a way to circulate this?


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2017)

*The URLs got cut off.  

Current Damage Assessment (thank you!)*
http://tinyurl.com/usfs-assessment

*Damage Reporting App*
*http://tinyurl.com/usfs-damage-app*


----------

